# Started another Viv..



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Just started putting this viv together , next i'll work on getting some plants in it..


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like that stump! What kind of wood is it? I would keep it to minimal plants myself, just a few to grow on the background but not compete with the cool stump.


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cool looking, I really like the stump. Where did you get it?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

NICE!

Now come clean on the stump and what is that tube thing!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

That stump is awesome.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

The tube thing is called a monkey pod and they are for sale on blackjungles website. Its a really nice tank. I especially like the contrast of leaf litter and moss. Great job and keep the updates coming!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I also love the stump! Just the kind of thing that I'm looking for for my new tank. Where did you get it?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Thats an awsome stump! Did you grow that moss from spahgnum?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone , Heres the rundown... The tank is a custom a friend of mine had it made for seahorses but never used it . It measures 14" x 14" x 24" ... Drainage is hydroton substrate is coco fiber leaf litter and the tree fern background are from josh's frogs. Tropical moss came from T and C Terrariums , monkey pods and dendro pods from Black Jungle. The tree stump is from a friend of mine that actually has them all over his property as decorations in his gardens.. Plants will be one neo guinea bromeliad , dischidia ovata for the background and two smaller masdevallia species mounted in moss.. Im undecided on a plant for the ground so I may go with one of my oncidium and I am also planning on adding more moss to and around the tree stump... 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!! love that tree trunk!!!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome, what's going in there?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

That is VERY cool! Nice stump!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

i like the tree stump where did you find that at?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Waiting on a few more plants , just added a masdevallia today thought I'd share..


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

It's very nice. It's better that add more plant in it.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

some riccia in that tank would be wicked


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks...Now I have to go out and find a tree stump! That looks great in there.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

That's freakin fabulous! I really like the tree fern background.... And that stump! *jealous*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking broms


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> some riccia in that tank would be wicked


...wicked riccia....sweet band name


didn't mean to hijack but that was too good to let lay there

Sweet tank, love the tree stump but it is good you added plants to give the frogs visual breaks. Can't wait to see it grown in a bit, minimalist tanks are cool for those looking at it but I think most species of frogs would not find them very secure....unless it was a big fat Jabba the Hut looking Terribilis...


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

toxicterribilis said:


>


Thanks Antone At Spring Valley Tropicals For The Beautiful Plants !


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Since my last post 2~1~09 I introduced a male and two female imitator tarapoto to this viv and it looks like they have made themselves right at home , All three broms have tads !


----------



## masonridesbmx (Jan 27, 2009)

the broms look cool!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

very nicely done, any pics of the parents to those tads?


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome tank Toxic,
How do you handle the drainage water? Do you just siphon it out/turkey baste it? I am getting ready to set up my first viv and was going to use a pond area, but also like the idea of max floor space but wasn't sure the easiest way to clean out drainage water.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats on yoru breeding, still love the vivarium


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so in love with stump themed vivs, and this one definatley makes the list!
I'm working on stump project myself and yours will help provide some inspiration into it.

Ed


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

that really is a great stump. and a nice tank. I second the riccia suggestion.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking really good! Do they ever cram themselves into the cracks in that stump?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

toxicterribilis said:


>


This picture is OUTSTANDING. If it were recreated as a painting to make the color swirls in the water a little more defined it would be simply breathtaking. Kudos.
Oh and the frogs aren't half bad either . Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks even better! what is that little brom with the red speckled you have there?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Julio How Are You , Thanks ! That is a Neo. lilliputiana from Antone @ Spring Valley Tropicals


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cool thanks for hte info, how is yoru leg?


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

what kind of moss is that?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> cool thanks for hte info, how is yoru leg?


Legs all good Julio... Cant wait till the next meet so I can hangout.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

d-prime said:


> what kind of moss is that?




Hey d-prime the moss is from T and C Terrariums , here is the link.. 

Moss


----------

